# :: ECS Tuning :: C5 A6 2.7t Timing Belt Kits



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

With cars and engines routinely asked to run long past 100,000 miles, there's no money to be saved by putting off regular maintenance.

Keep your daily driver durable and dependable by performing routine maintenance using one of our conveniently Timing Belt Kits kits.

Ultimate Plus Kit includes:


Timing Belt
 Idler Roller
 Tensioner Roller
 Hydraulic Tensioner
 Relay Lever 
 Water Pump
 Cam Seal - Two
 Crankshaft Seal
 Thermostat w/ O-Ring
 Accessory Drive Belt
 1.5 Liter Bottle of G13 Coolant - Two

*Spend a Little; Save a Lot*

*Click HERE to order or for more information*


Fits:
Audi C5 A6 2.7T ('00-'04)

Be sure to check out our -----> _Installation PDF _<-----

Let me know if you have any questions. 

Jason


----------

